# Quotes that you will always remember



## Rumpled Foreskin (Jan 10, 2018)

“Ignorance of all things is an evil neither terrible nor excessive, nor yet the greatest of all; but great cleverness and much learning, if they be accompanied by a bad training, are a much greater misfortune.”
-Plato 

Doesn’t need to be serious, but I’m wondering what my fellow kiwis keep on their mind.


----------



## Robotron (Jan 10, 2018)

"I RECOGNIZE THAT GAY BLOWJOB!"
-Random 4chan anon pointing out misplaced gay porn in a photo.


----------



## Tootsie Bear (Jan 10, 2018)

Even though I don't care too much about quotes, one I like is from the show Jackass:

"If you're gonna to be dumb, you gotta to be tough! When you get knock down, you gotta get back up!" 

Inspirational quote from a show of friends who pull pranks on each other.


----------



## Apocalypso (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Graffiti canvas (Jan 10, 2018)

_"A person is smart. But People are dumb, panicky dangerous animals and you know it."_


----------



## The Valeyard (Jan 10, 2018)

_"Be careful of charity and kindness, lest you do more harm with open hands than with a clenched fist."_ 
- Kreia, _Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic II: The Sith Lords_


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 10, 2018)

"Let me tell you something, boys, you may have #Swag, but you'll never have CLASS."


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 10, 2018)

“Let me preface this by saying I like the idea of fucking dogs.”


----------



## TheClorax (Jan 10, 2018)

_“Fuck of Space Niggers we’re full. You can crash on the moon though.”_
-Some Anon.


----------



## The Janitor (Jan 10, 2018)

"By all means, Marry; if you get a good wife, you will be happy.  If you get a bad one, you will be a philosopher."
-Socrates

"If you meet one person with autism... You've met one person with autism."
-Dr. Stephen Shore

"Suicide is a permanent solution to a temporary problem"
-Phil Donahue


----------



## IV 445 (Jan 10, 2018)

A witty phrase proves nothing


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Jan 10, 2018)

"And nobody wants to hire an anxiety-prone lesbian transwoman whose Google Search shows a sex doll-humping gif and my bare behind sitting on an $11 cake, among which, because I was easily duped and blackmailed by a number of Cyberbullies and Internet Trolls pretending to be sincere-and-honest-for-my-heart women on EVERY DATING WEBSITE ON THE FREAKING INTERNET! Oh, My Gosh!!! UGH!!!"


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Jan 10, 2018)

"im going to rearrange your cellular state to that of a fucking cabbage you insect"


----------



## Clown Baby (Jan 10, 2018)

"Benjamin is no one's friend. If Benjamin were an ice cream flavor, he'd be pralines... and dick." - Garth Algar


----------



## Hen in a tie (Jan 10, 2018)

This was practically my Mom's mantra every morning before I even got dressed.
"Como te ven te tratan" 
Translation: "How they see you is how they treat you"


----------



## scared sheep (Jan 10, 2018)

These are all kinda mishmashed, no real theme. Some are serious, some are from lolcows, etc

"you can do a woosh"
"The same fire that hardens the egg, melts the butter"
"I like sincerity. I like innocence. It feels so good to feel again."
"If outside validation is your only source of nourishment, you will hunger for the rest of your life."
"Anime is trash and so am I."
"YO FAMALAMBOURGHINI, WHAT KINDA BGM YOU WANT?"
"We need a Peoples Fandom. A Fandom in which no celebration space or marketplace is privately owned but rather communally held and governed by the whole community council."


----------



## Ol' Puss (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## wateryketchup (Jan 10, 2018)

"Has Anyone Really Been Far Even as Decided to Use Even Go Want to do Look More Like?"


----------



## Fleeb (Jan 10, 2018)

"So it goes"
-Kurt Vonnegut, Slaughterhouse Five


----------



## Transvaalan (Jan 10, 2018)

The Valeyard said:


> _"Be careful of charity and kindness, lest you do more harm with open hands than with a clenched fist."_
> - Kreia, _Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic II: The Sith Lords_


Ever been in neighborhoods so shitty the bums ask for a cig before they aks for change? And tell you they got kicked out of the shelters and soupkitchens? 

As for quotes? This entire video. All of it.


----------



## Coconut Gun (Jan 11, 2018)

"Win if you can, lose if you must, but always cheat."

Old wrestling saying often attributed to Jesse Ventura, but probably first said by Buddy Rogers.


----------



## Big Nasty (Jan 12, 2018)

"This is not Burger King. You won't have it your way. You will have it my way, or else you won't have the damn thing."

Bar sign.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 12, 2018)

"Fool that you are... Dance all you want in your small world to your heart's content... The world we have is the whole universe of unlimited space"

(An, absurdly badly translated, line from the ending English version of the ending song from Captain Harlock: Arcadia of My Youth)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlVIqGFgIiQ  1:26


----------



## Apocalypso (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Wraith (Jan 12, 2018)

"The least likely can be the most dangerous."
"Strike first, strike fast, strike hard."
"Might over microchips."
"Nobody wins a war - somebody loses."
"Molecular structure is the key to success."
"Quick action equals quick victory."

"Observe everything, remember even more."
"High tech circuitry is no replacement for guts."
"Do it with style or don't bother doing it."
"Who and what I am I hide from the enemy."
"Logic is the ultimate weapon."
"You break it, I'll remake it."
"I don't break rules, I bend them - a lot."
"They can't beat the best."
"An [car's] as good as the fuel in his tank."
"Never do what your enemy expects you to do."

"Clarity of thought before rashness of action."
"Destroy what's below and what's above will follow."

and finally...

"I never met a [lolcow] I didn't dislike."



Spoiler



If you get the references... your powerlevel is showing.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Jan 12, 2018)

“Fuck Community College, lets get drunk and  eat chicken fingers.”


----------



## Bogs (Jan 14, 2018)

The Janitor said:


> "By all means, Marry; if you get a good wife, you will be happy.  If you get a bad one, you will be a philosopher."
> -Socrates


"Dude, marriage is punishment for shoplifting in some countries." - Wayne Campbell


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 14, 2018)

"My anus is bleeding."


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jan 14, 2018)

“See that’s the problem with the French, good cooks but terrible singers. It’s like the opposite of the Welsh.”
Satan - Old Harry’s Game.


----------



## MangledTwot (Jan 15, 2018)

"I staple tapeworms on my penis, so the flesh worm will drink brain juice from your fetus".


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Jan 15, 2018)

"Never trust a biped." - Dad


----------



## Puta Bruja (Jan 15, 2018)

Nobody cares how much you know until they know how much you care.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jan 15, 2018)

I fuckin love quotes, here's just a few of my favorites.
"How can you govern a country which has 246 varieties of cheese? -Charles de Gaulle
"It is impossible to make anything foolproof becasue fools are so ingenous."
"I never said most of the things I said." Yogi Berra
"Denial ain't just a river in Egypt." Mark Twain
 "I guess that there's just two kinds for people, Miss Sandstone. MY kind of people, and assholes. It's rather obvious which catagory you fit into." -Connie Marbles, Pink Flamingos


----------



## fortunecookie (Jan 15, 2018)

Whats written on this site “Your life story is shit and nobody cares” is actually my favorite quote.


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 16, 2018)

"A drop in the basket is worth a shepherd's shilling. Remember that, take it to heart."


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Jan 16, 2018)

"I have superb agility."

- @Sherlac Everomore


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Super Collie (Jan 17, 2018)

_"I see now the circumstances of one's birth are irrelevant. It is what you do with the gift of life that determines who you are."_
- Mewtwo, _Pokemon: The First Movie_

_"I believe these words came from the Pokemon movie."_
- Herman Cain, 2012 US Republican Presedential Candidate


----------



## trashboatwillie (Jan 18, 2018)

"better to stay silent and be thought a fool than to open your mouth and remove all doubt"
good thing op didn't ask for "quotes you live by" lmao


scared sheep said:


> "YO FAMALAMBOURGHINI, WHAT KINDA BGM YOU WANT?"


"hey I'll grab my kazoo, I'm really feeling it"


----------



## drtoboggan (Jan 18, 2018)

“Pissing out the window and shitting out the window are two different things!”
-Tourette’s Guy


----------



## Randy Lahey (Jan 18, 2018)

"The only difference between you and me, is a couple drinks."


----------



## symantec (Jan 18, 2018)

"Post that shit after you've slept on it you goddamned idiot"

My uncle doesn't like my facebook shitposting.


----------



## shasetoma. (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## TokyoGlassFishWire (Jan 19, 2018)

"*Open your eyes and the world pours in, blink and it's gone.*"

Don't know who it was by, I think I found it in a book about mindfulness meditation, really resonated with me.


----------



## Dangerhair (Jan 19, 2018)

"Diplomacy is the art of telling someone to go to hell in such a way that they look forward to the trip"


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Feb 1, 2018)

"The day he stops smiling is the day we remember his smile."


----------



## BroccoliBrain (Feb 2, 2018)

"Just press the alt-right- [_audible sigh_] -I mean, left-alt tab to crouch."


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Feb 2, 2018)

I was once told "Marry a pretty girl with a rich daddy who brews his own beer." I listened to that sage advice.


----------



## 0 2 (Feb 2, 2018)

The last thing my father ever said to me. "Careful with that, kid. I don't think the safety is on."

Then a truck ran him over.


----------



## Bogs (Feb 6, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> _"I believe these words came from the Pokemon movie."_
> - Herman Cain, 2012 US Republican Presedential Candidate


"Life can be a challenge. Life can seem impossible. It's never easy when there's so much on the line, but you and I can make a difference. There's a mission just for you and me. Just look inside, and you will find just what you can do."
--Pokemon 2000


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Mar 6, 2018)

"The constitutional protection accorded to the freedom of speech and of the press is not based on the naive belief that speech can do no harm but on the confidence that the benefits society reaps from the free flow and exchange of ideas outweigh the costs society endures by receiving reprehensible or dangerous ideas." - Judge Alvin Rubin


----------



## Gorgar (Mar 6, 2018)

“That’s not white chocolate, that’s your dick! It’s disgusting!”


----------



## V0dka (Jun 12, 2019)

This quote reminds me of when I'm looking for stuff to post on KF.

"Day in, day out, your're dealing with nothing but hookers, and drug pushers, and pimps, pretty soon you start thinking everybody's rotten." - Officer Figus (The Chase. 1994)


----------



## Wraith (Jun 12, 2019)

From 4chan a number of years ago:
_"Because I have the wrong view of sex. I see it as an extension of how you feel about someone.
A woman having numerous partners before me means I mean jack shit to her. It's like having breakfast or going for a walk. To her, it's just something you do.
Which I resent because it is what relationships become when you get older. Women eventually stop caring about you at all and it becomes a dispassionate analysis about how much you can provide. You become a dick with a wallet."_


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 12, 2019)

“Political power flows from the barrel of a gun.” Mao Tse-tung


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Jun 12, 2019)

"So, like I said... if God determines life or death... and do you know what I determine, Jon?"
"W-what?"
"Death."


Spoiler: Context


----------



## Recoil (Jun 12, 2019)

"There is no cause so noble that it won't attract fuck heads."

That's a phrase I use at least once a month, yet it's originally from the exceptional novelization of DOOM. I can't remember much else about those books, but that line...


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Jun 12, 2019)

_Women remember men that make them laugh. Men remember women that make them cry._
The first time i read it i didn't gave it much thought. After many years, i saw how true it was.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jun 12, 2019)

"Show me your friends and I will tell you who you are!"

It's very thunkful and true, if there's something people should take away from that it is:
1. Hide your friends, by...
2. Compartmentalizing and segregating people, then...
3. Secret family three towns over.


----------



## Alex Poulos (Jun 12, 2019)

"In a closed society where everybody's guilty, the only crime is getting caught. In a world of thieves, the only final sin is stupidity." -Hunter S. Thompson (Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas, 1971)

Never be a cheapskate about paying for the wardrobe when hitting da club.


----------



## Chichan (Jun 12, 2019)

Que sera sera. (Whatever will be, will be.) 
_He who fights with monsters might take care lest he thereby become a monster. And if you gaze for long into an abyss, the abyss gazes also into you._  -Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jun 12, 2019)

Frederic Bastiat said:
			
		

> “If the natural tendencies of mankind are so bad that it is not safe to permit people to be free, how is it that the tendencies of these organizers are always good? Do not the legislators and their appointed agents also belong to the human race? Or do they believe that they themselves are made of a finer clay than the rest of mankind?”





			
				John 1:5 said:
			
		

> “And the light shineth in darkness; and the darkness comprehended it not.”


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jun 12, 2019)

> She begins at first with doing tricks rather strange then hurtfull: yea some of them are pretty and pleasing. But it is dangerous to gather floures that grow on the banks of the pit of hell, for fear of falling in; yea they which play with the devils rattles, will be brought by degrees to wield his sword, and from making of sport they come to doing of mischief.


----------



## Super Color Up (Jun 12, 2019)

"If you have to ask, you'll never know."


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Jun 12, 2019)

"#1 rule in life, don't stick your dick in a bear trap!" - My Uncle, in reference to my dating girls.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jun 12, 2019)

*      “Only a fool learns from his own mistakes. The wise man learns from the mistakes of others.”    *

―     Otto von Bismarck  

Heard it from My Grandpa, a WWII vet, ironically enough.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jun 12, 2019)

C.J. Tudor said:
			
		

> “Principles are nice things. If you can afford them. I like to think I am a principled man, but then, most men do. The fact is, we all have a price, we all have buttons that can press to make us do things that are not entirely honorable. Principles do not pay the mortgage or clear our debts. A principled man is generally a man who has everything he wants or absolutely nothing to lose.”


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jun 12, 2019)

NARPASSWORD said:


> You've manage to have an even worse signature than @DrainRedRain's and @ICameToplaY's.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jun 13, 2019)

> Hope is the first step on the road to disappointment.


----------



## LofaSofa (Jun 14, 2019)

"VROOOOOOOOOOOM!!!"


----------



## Basil II (Jun 14, 2019)

This amazing gem was generated by an A.I. I found on the Dobson thread


----------



## Wraith (Jun 14, 2019)

Proverbs 18:-21- Death and life are in the power of the tongue, And those who love it will eat its fruit.


----------



## PL 001 (Jun 15, 2019)

It is said that your life flashes before your eyes just before you die. This is true, it's called living. - Terry Pratchett


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jun 15, 2019)

Samuel Johnson said:
			
		

> “I hate mankind, for I think myself one of the best of them, and I know how bad I am.”


Yes, this guy.


----------



## Tahoma (Jun 15, 2019)

> *THIS IS NOT A DEMOCRACY! I HAVE A GUN, SO I'M IN CHARGE! MANY GOVERNMENTS AROUND THE WORLD FUNCTION ON THIS PRINCIPLE, AND SOME OF THEM LAST FOR MONTHS!!!*


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jun 17, 2019)

> Prepare for a bitter harvest.  Winter has come at last.


--Mr. Freeze


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jun 21, 2019)

Help! I'm being likebombed!
- @PrincessJupiter


----------



## PT 940 (Jun 21, 2019)

"These things MUST come to pass" which helped me realize how there is no stopping certain things in life and you just have to let them happen and your only job is to control how you deal with it.  And along the same lines "we must endure these things and believe we will be led out of them."


----------



## Marco Fucko (Jun 24, 2019)

Death is the solution to all problems. No man, no problem. - Joseph Stalin
It doesn't matter if a cat is black or white, so long as it catches mice. - Deng Xiaoping


----------



## PL 001 (Jun 24, 2019)

"And when he had lived long, and was borne to his grave... they carved no hopeful verse upon his tombstone, for his dying hour was gloom." - Nathaniel Hawthorne (Young Goodman Brown)


----------



## LolRaccoon (Jun 24, 2019)

This is a paraphrase, but...
"Dead history is written in ink. Living history is written in blood." - George R.R. Martin, "A Feast For Crows"


----------



## Bogs (Jun 24, 2019)

Proverbs 27:17 said:
			
		

> As iron sharpens iron, so one person shall sharpen another





			
				Corinthians 13:11 said:
			
		

> When I was a child I spoke like a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child: but when I became a man, I put away childish things


----------



## madethistocomment (Jun 24, 2019)

"Come to me, all those who are weary and burdened, and I will give you rest." - Matthew 11:28-30.

"We do not beg for freedom, we fight for it." - Witold Urbanowicz


----------



## Fools Idol (Jun 24, 2019)

"What are you gonna do, stab me?"

-Man who got stabbed.


----------



## Dafrunk89 (Jun 24, 2019)

"Love never fails. But where there are prophecies, they will cease; where there are tongues, they will be stilled; where there is knowledge, it will pass away. For we know in part and we prophesy in part, but when completeness comes, what is in part disappears." - 1 Corinthians 13:8-10 

"It's easy to be brave when you're not afraid, but it's also impossible" - attributable to many people


----------



## Aria (Oct 28, 2019)

Genes determine everything? What nonsense. Individuals are not responsible for their genes. Individuals are individuals. Family lines or genetics have nothing to do with the abilities of the individual. People who believe that genes decide everything are truly worthless people who can only do what they are told. People who boast of their ancestry have nothing that they can boast about in themselves. Those people are the ones that I truly disrespect.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Oct 28, 2019)

Imagine being Arnold in that scene and having to be all like "damn, Jamie Curtis, you fuckin' fine, all sexy with your tight body and horrific androgynous monster face. I would totally have sex with you, both my character and the real me." when all he really wants to do is fuck another 16 year old in his dressing room. Like seriously imagine having to be Arnold and not only sit in that chair while Jamie Lee Curtis flaunts her disgusting body in front of you, the favorable lighting barely concealing her stretchmarks and leathery skin, and just sit there, take after take, hour after hour, while she perfected that dance. Not only having to tolerate her monstrous fucking visage but her haughty attitude as everyone on set tells her she's STILL GOT IT and DAMN, JAMIE LEE CURTIS LOOKS LIKE _THAT_?? because they're not the ones who have to sit there and watch her mannish fucking gremlin face contort into types of grimaces you didn't even know existed before that day. You've been fucking nothing but a healthy diet of blondes and supermodels and later alleged rape victims for your ENTIRE CAREER coming straight out of the boonies in Austria. You've never even seen anything this fucking disgusting before, and now you swear you can taste the sweat that's breaking out on her dimpled stomach as she sucks it in to writhe it suggestively at you, smugly assured that you are enjoying the opportunity to get paid to sit there and revel in her "statuesque (for that is what she calls herself)" beauty, the beauty she worked so hard for with personal trainers in the previous months. And then the director calls for another take, and you know you could kill every single person in this room before the studio security could put you down, but you sit there and endure, because you're fucking Arnold. You're not going to lose your future political career over this. Just bear it. Hide your face and bear it.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 28, 2019)

“Like a wind crying endlessly through the universe, Time carries away the names and the deeds of conquerors and commoners alike. And all that we were, all that remains, is in the memories of those who cared we came this way for a brief moment." - Harlan Ellison

"Love is patient, love is kind. It does not envy, it does not boast, it is not proud. It does not dishonor others, it is not self-seeking, it is not easily angered, it keeps no record of wrongs. Love does not delight in evil but rejoices with the truth. It always protects, always trusts, always hopes, always perseveres. And now these three remain: faith, hope, and love. But the greatest of these is love." - 1 Corenthians 13:4-8

"I mean" Ipswitch said bitterly, "what is the point to it all? Is there any meaning to living?" Death thought about it for a moment. "CATS" he finally replied. "CATS ARE NICE." - Terry Pratchett

" 'cause the Pickle Man tricked me again..." - Christian Weston Chandler


----------



## pierce your heart (Oct 29, 2019)

"Καλύτερα να σου βγει το μάτι παρά το όνομα"
translation:
"it's better to lose an eye than get a bad name"
-Greek proverb


----------



## FEED ME JOSH (Jan 1, 2020)

*"I have a big long thing for IBS" - Joshua Conner Moon, 01.01.2020*


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Jan 1, 2020)

_- Hippopotamus amphibius_


----------



## Filthy Greenskin (Jan 1, 2020)

"*Get 'em boyz! Dakka dakka dakka! WAAAGH! THE ORKS! WAAAGH!*" - Rotgob, Ork strategist


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 1, 2020)

"Wat" - @ToroidalBoat


----------



## The Fool (Jan 1, 2020)

""Wat" - @ToroidalBoat" - @NOT Sword Fighter Super


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 1, 2020)

"wat"

- @ToroidalBoat - @NOT Sword Fighter Super - @The Fool - @ToroidalBoat


----------



## carltondanks (Jan 1, 2020)

"say something! what?" -those annoying ads


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jan 1, 2020)

"Do not look beneath the mask of reality for what you find there may consume you." -A non-canon Green Lanturn comic from when I was a kid.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 1, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> "wat"
> 
> - @ToroidalBoat - @NOT Sword Fighter Super - @The Fool - @ToroidalBoat


Is this The Matrix?


----------



## The Fool (Jan 1, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Is this The Matrix?



I love that movie

My favorite quote, "You're a wizard, Neo"


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 1, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Is this The Matrix?


What about that Inception movie?


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jan 1, 2020)

"Well I tried, didn't I? Goddammit at least I did that."


----------



## Pomeranian bitch (Jan 1, 2020)

When something is free, you’re the product


----------



## Next Task (Jan 3, 2020)

It's an adaptation of a quote about TV, but I did like, 'It's called Medium, because nothing on it's rare or well-done.'


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Jan 5, 2020)

I love this particular quote by Harlan Ellison.

“I hate when a director says to me 'Here's how I envision this scene'...excuse me? It's right here in the script - I 'envisioned' it FOR you. Do what I wrote. If you want to 'envision', you should become a writer. Where the fuck were you when the page was blank?”


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Jan 5, 2020)

"_EGG_"- Frank


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Jan 5, 2020)

"you can be a king or a street sweeper but everybody dances with the grim reaper"

-Robert Harris


----------



## ClipBitch (Jan 5, 2020)

Leonard nimoy saying this shakespere quote is permanently ingrained in my head from playing so much civilization 4.

"All the world's a stage, and all the men and women merely players. They have their exits and their entrances; and one man in his time plays many parts."


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Jan 5, 2020)

"Never ask how things can be or get worse or the universe will show you."


----------



## Large (Jan 5, 2020)

"ki//wi>>>//far<<<<<"


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Jan 5, 2020)

"Life is all-powerful, and it always triumphs." - Joseph Stalin


----------



## FernandoPooTragedy (Jan 8, 2020)

Evil begins when you begin to treat people as things -- Terry Pratchett.


----------



## Where Do You Find Them? (Jan 8, 2020)

Take action. An inch of movement will bring you closer to your goals than a mile of intention.


----------



## stinkmeaner (Jan 10, 2020)

"WHUTCHU SAY NIGGA" - a nigga before a nigga moment


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jan 10, 2020)

"Any problem faced by Mankind can be resolved with the appropriate charge of high explosives."


----------



## Judge Holden (Jan 10, 2020)

One that always comes back to me is the classic Bill Hicks breakdown after hearing one too many "_fReEBUrd!" _heckler shouts


> *HITLER HAD THE RIGHT IDEA! HE WAS JUST AN UNDERACHIEVER!
> 
> KILL 'EM ALL, ADOLF! ALL OF 'EM! JEW, MEXICAN, AMERICAN, WHITE, KILL 'EM ALL! START OVER! THE EXPERIMENT DIDN'T WORK! *
> 
> ...


----------



## 2021Murder (Feb 27, 2020)

"You obviously do not deserve me in your life" 

last thing my mom said to me, 2 years ago. i have a bit of a problem with flying off the handle, and she isn't very motherly.


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 27, 2020)

You either die a hero or live long enough to become a bigger hero.


----------



## Childe (Feb 27, 2020)

“I did not have sexual relations with that woman.”


----------



## chaosrevolutions (Feb 27, 2020)

“Everything has a beginning and an end. Life is just a cycle of starts and stops. There are ends we don't desire, but they're inevitable, we have to face them. It's what being human is all about.”  Jet Black Cowboy Bebop

and people say you won't learn anything from a japanese cartoon.


----------



## Pee Cola (Feb 27, 2020)

"Gentlemen, this is democracy manifest!"


----------



## Teadrinkr (Feb 28, 2020)

"If it fits, I sits." - Random book about cats in strange places. A quote to live by.


----------



## George Orson Welles (Feb 28, 2020)

"Don't be sad that it's over, be happy that it happened" - This isn't a good quote, to be honest it's pretty shit, but it's ingrained in my head from how many edgy teenagers have said it in the past 5 years.


----------



## Wraith (Feb 28, 2020)

Dr. Cox: Hey, newbie...know what your problem is?

J.D.: My bones hurt?

Dr. Cox: You were gonna, what, rescue me from loneliness with a $3 six-pack of light beer? It turns out we can't save people from themselves, newbie. We just treat 'em. We're gonna treat that kid with a respiratory problem, and when he comes back with cancer, go ahead and treat that too.

J.D.: Well, thanks for the pick-me-up.

Dr. Cox: Hey. Smokers, drinkers, druggies, fatties, whatever. All I'm saying is, if you keep living and dying on whether or not a person changes, well...you're not gonna make it as a doctor, that's all. Now come here and give me a hug. It's okay, come here. Come here. (J.D. goes in) Get outta here! And take this piss water with you. It's embarrassing to have it here.

Dr Cox's friend: I'll drink it!

Dr. Cox: I'll take the beer. You'll beat it.


----------



## Agoodpotroast (Feb 28, 2020)

"I'm a mountain biking vampire witch from the future.

*FUCK MY PUSSY WITH A RAKE, MOM.*"

- Katya Zamolodchikova


----------



## Crankenstein (Aug 19, 2020)

"Were it so simple"
"Can't never could do nothin'"
"You niggers don't know nigger about nigger"


----------



## Less Nasty Old Person (Aug 19, 2020)

Let's get sushi, and not pay!


----------



## Wraith (Aug 20, 2020)

From 4chan, /v/, back in the day:              
_"Because I have the wrong view of sex. I see it as an extension of how you feel about someone.
A woman having numerous partners before me means I mean jack shit to her. It's like having breakfast or going for a walk. To her, it's just something you do.
Which I resent because it is what relationships become when you get older. Women eventually stop caring about you at all and it becomes a dispassionate analysis about how much you can provide. You become a dick with a wallet."_
I don't care of you don't like this. I found this true through experience.


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Aug 20, 2020)

"History doesn't remember the good guys, it remembers those who change it"


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Aug 21, 2020)

_“I'm am idiot,” he said. “I am the primaeval ancestor of all idiots. I am an arch-crud. I am the nig-nog of all the nig-nogs. I am the ultimate splurge!”_ 

If Lionel Fanthorpe had ever shifted gears and tried to write a genuinely good story the normal way, he just might have had a masterpiece in him.


----------



## Absolutego (Aug 21, 2020)

_"I cordially dislike allegory in all its manifestations, and always have done so ever since I became old and wary enough to detect its presence. I much prefer history -- true or feigned -- with its varied applicability to the thought and experience of the reader. I think that many confuse applicability with allegory, but one resides in the freedom of the reader, and the other in the purposed domination of the author"_ - J.R.R. Tolkien

It's just such a perfect summation of why almost every escapist fantasy series in pop culture has gone downhill over the last 10 years.


----------



## DuckofDoom (Aug 21, 2020)

As true today as when I first read it:
"Democracy can survive anything except Democrats" - Robert Heinlein


----------



## A Grey Cat (Aug 21, 2020)

Never use hot wax to soothe enraged lobsters

Do not burn the candle at both ends...for it leads to the life of a hairdresser

Life has many doors Ed boys

If this is true have you brought the cupcakes of sorriness


----------



## Large (Aug 21, 2020)

ITS A ZEBRA NOT A ZEDBRA JUST LIKE ITS A ZOO NOT A ZEDOO YOU DUMB UK MORON FAGGOT


----------



## MikeTR (Aug 21, 2020)

You only live once, but if you do it right, once is enough.


----------



## msd (Aug 21, 2020)

"Fuck those niggas" random black guy at a gas station commenting on wannabe black gangsters 2k18


----------



## BOONES (Aug 21, 2020)

"Light a man a fire and he will be warm for a day, light a man on fire and he will be warm for the rest of his life." Classic dark humor joke.


----------



## solidus (Aug 21, 2020)

“The graveyards are full of indispensable men”
- Charles De Gaulle 

“A designer knows he has achieved perfection not when there is nothing left to add, but when there is nothing left to take away”
- Antoine de Saint-Exupery 

“There is a single light of science and to brighten it anywhere is to brighten it everywhere”
- Isaac Asimov

“There are lies, damned lies and statistics”
- Benjamin Disraeli


----------



## Mimic (Aug 21, 2020)

"Even at his most powerless, man's existence is never without meaning." --Genso Suikoden


----------



## Rupert Bear (Nov 21, 2020)

Bukowski is a 6000 iq genius


----------

